# Outback Deland



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

It is with great sorrow to tell everyone that we have loss one of our own. Mike aka Outback Deland passed away from a massive heart attack yesterday morning at work. Our thoughts and prayers go out to the family and kids. He was only 48 yo (with a birthday in two weeks). We only camped with him a couple times but he was truly a great guy and will be missed.

Carmen


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> It is with great sorrow to tell everyone that we have loss one of our own. Mike aka Outback Deland passed away from a massive heart attack yesterday morning at work. Our thoughts and prayers go out to the family and kids. He was only 48 yo (with a birthday in two weeks). We only camped with him a couple times but he was truly a great guy and will be missed.
> 
> Carmen


Thoughts and prayers for him and his family.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this horrible news. Thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

Godspeed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Our prayers for eternal peace and prayers of comfort and strength for his family and friends.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Thoughts and Prayers to his wife and children - Devastating









Thoughts and prayers to his extended family........ co workers, friends ......

Prayers do not answer all but can bring a sense of comfort - Our deepest sympathies and prayers for healing and understanding through this difficult time!!


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

This is devastating news... So young and so sudden. I pray that his family is able to grieve and heal. It's a tough loss.


----------

